# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  خيار ام خير----بهاء الدين الصعود للهاوية

## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*تانى عمنا بهاء الدين--------؟ ودائرين الابطال---؟
خلاص ضاقت ولما استحكمت  ضاقت تانى
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الله يستـــــــــــــــــــــر



الخوف نرجع تاااااااااااااااااانى للخوازيق المابتطلع....
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ورجعنا----
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
القون فاضي ولا بهاء الدين
بهاء مين اللي جاي تقولي عليه
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياصفوة أنا شايف إنو حارس أهلى شندى و أكرم الهادى هما أفضل حراس الساحة حاليا , مع ترجيح كفة أكرم بالخبرة 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

ياصفوة أنا شايف إنو حارس أهلى شندى و أكرم الهادى هما أفضل حراس الساحة حاليا , مع ترجيح كفة أكرم بالخبرة 




:big::big:


2
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*احسن حاجة انو نكتشف حراس جدد ما لعبوا تحت الاضواء وما ليهم اسماء ودخلوهم ذي الطرش في الزفة شوفوا الابداع حيكون كيف اهم حاجه حيكونوا برة نفسيات دة ماسورة والحراس السجلناهم بالاسماء يكفي اكرم / بهاء / حافظ
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*شكوزي النيجري  استدعي للمنتخب النيجري انا  شايف احسن من يخلف الحضري
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*محمد ادم بتاع الامل مالو عيبوهو لي 
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

شكوزي النيجري استدعي للمنتخب النيجري انا شايف احسن من يخلف الحضري



القانون ما بسمح بي اي لاعب اجنبي 
المصري بتسجل بي ثغرة في القانون 


يعني يا محلي يا مصري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلو الا بهاء الدين الضوقنا الويل ده 

*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*يا اخى انت ناس ادارة المريخ ديل بفكرو بياتو فهم ..


معقول كدا

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اريد ان اعرف من هذا العبقري الذي اكتشف ان المريخ يحتاج الى بهاء الدين الان كثيرا
يجب ان يعدم في وسط نادي المريخ بالرجم من اعضاء النادي كلهم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

ياصفوة أنا شايف إنو حارس أهلى شندى و أكرم الهادى هما أفضل حراس الساحة حاليا , مع ترجيح كفة أكرم بالخبرة 






اؤيد هذا الكلام تماما وادعمه بشده
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مافي زول ضيع المريخ غير بهاءالدين ده 
انتوا عاوزين تكتلوني بالمغصة ولا شنو
*

----------


## musab aljak

*[youtube][/url][url]&feature=related[/youtube]

حليلك يا كايدهم ..
يامعزبهم ..
تقول لى (ملوص) ..

*

----------


## hamada7777

*ياخ بهاء الدين شنو ؟ احسن حارس الاهلى إيهاب زغبير احسن منو الف مرة بس لازم ادوا العين الحمرا
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamada7777
					

ياخ بهاء الدين شنو ؟ احسن حارس الاهلى إيهاب زغبير احسن منو الف مرة بس لازم ادوا العين الحمرا



كبير فى العمر
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

محمد ادم بتاع الامل مالو عيبوهو لي 



كبيييييييييييير فى العمر , لدرجة أنا مامتذكر العجب جاب فيه القون سنة كم ؟
*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

ياصفوة أنا شايف إنو حارس أهلى شندى و أكرم الهادى هما أفضل حراس الساحة حاليا , مع ترجيح كفة أكرم بالخبرة 




احسن انا منهم الاتنين وبالاخص منير الخير ماسوووووووووووورة كبيرة

*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

محمد ادم بتاع الامل مالو عيبوهو لي 



ده شنو ياجعفر ياحبيبنا محمد ادم مالك داير تجيب لينا كومر ده نوقفو حارس ولا حيطه هههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

ده شنو ياجعفر ياحبيبنا محمد ادم مالك داير تجيب لينا كومر ده نوقفو حارس ولا حيطه هههههه



كومر ههههههههههه بالغت يا أبوحميد
*

----------

